# [SOLVED] Monitor screen is yellow



## linkxp

I have a problem with my monitor it just stays yellow. 
I looked at my VGA cable that came with my monitor and silver wires were showing, the black rubber was peeling off so I tossed it.
today I bought a new cheap male/male Belkin VGA cable but it did not solve the problem.

I read that the monitor might be going out. So I tested it on another computer and it worked great, no yellow screen, everything is normal. I left it on for like 5 minutes and everything remained normal.
I hooked everything back to my previous computer that gave me the yellow screen? and now I still get the yellow screen.

I don't know what's wrong? I'm thinking it's my graphic card. I was thinking of disconnecting the graphic card from my motherboard and reconnect it after several minutes. But I don't know what's wrong. I'm using a VGA adaptor on the graphic card because I don't have a male/male DVI cable yet.

any help is greatly appreciated. thanks for the time.

monitor: HP 2009m 20" Diagonal HD Ready LCD Monitor
Graphic Card: XFX Geforce 9800 GTX+
Motherboard: Biostar TP55
CPU: i7 860
Memory: Corsair DDR3 1600 MHZ 6GB


----------



## JimE

*Re: Monitor screen is yellow*

The nVidia control panel has color correction options. Try setting it back to default or adjust it accordingly.


----------



## Tyree

*Re: Monitor screen is yellow*

Try using the other DVI connector.
Brand & Model of the PSU?


----------



## linkxp

*Re: Monitor screen is yellow*

thanks guys for your help sadly I still got the yellow screen.
I update my graphic card's drivers to the current update 260.99 from nvidia's website and still yellow.

my PSU is a Corsair TX CMPSU-750TX ATX12V & EPS12V


----------



## JimE

*Re: Monitor screen is yellow*

Updating the drivers, especially if you do not properly remove them, does not always restore default settings.


----------



## linkxp

*Re: Monitor screen is yellow*

thanks for the help, I'll do the drivers update for sure.
I just did a wild guess and bought a brand new male/male DVI cable and everything came out normal, no more yellow screen. 
I figure my male/male DVI to VGA adapter that came with my graphic card was a multifunctional piece to begin with because before this yellow screen massacre happened I noticed light yellow lines flickering on my monitor for the past couple months and I ignored it. 
Almost bought myself a new graphic card today, good thing I saw the DVI cables while walking around.

thanks so much for the help guys.


----------

